# Clen Dosages



## Lauren

Just wondering what the standard dosage was for women on Clen??

I am toying with the idea of taking some in a couplemof months...............still not sure yet.

I heard it was excellent for fat burning!

Any feedback from ladies who have tried it would be excellent.

Thanks


----------



## Truewarrior1

start low. 20mcg, then bump it up 20mcg until you reach your tolerance. not over 80mcg to be honest.


----------



## robdog

Im not sure whether the dose for a female should be different to the dose of a male so i wil leave dosages to Biker causxe i sure he knows.

As for the length of use i would run 2 weeks on 2 weeks off for the best effect. Perhaps use some form of ECA in the off weeks.


----------



## Truewarrior1

from what i've read from many threads of boyfriends giving their girlfriends the same amounts, they went on a bit of a trip. generally keep the amount lower until you can assess your tolerance. obviously women are lighter i believe this does make a difference.


----------



## DB

Truewarrior1 said:


> obviously women are lighter i believe this does make a difference.


agreed 100%


----------



## Biker

I doubt if anymore than 80mcg would be needed, usual taper up (1 pill per day) go by the sides, if you're shaking like a leaf on 2 pills you don't need to take 4!

Mrs Biker uses 5 pills ED when she uses it (100mcg)


----------



## John

not that your not a handsome chap, but i had no idea there was a Mrs Biker, does she w/o mate?


----------



## Lauren

Thanks for all the replies guys, really helpful info.

what kind of ECA would u suggest then??????


----------



## Truewarrior1

prefer just EC, e 25mg x 3 a day, c 200mg x 3 a day.


----------



## Biker

john33 said:


> not that your not a handsome chap, but i had no idea there was a Mrs Biker, does she w/o mate?


lol of course there's a Mrs Biker 

Yeah she does workout although not very seriously anymore, was more into and cycling etc. a couple of years ago than she is now.


----------



## Lauren

So start on 20mcg tabs first day then keep adding a tablet every day until you have reached the max. Then stay on that amount for the rest of the time (2 week stretch) ???? Is this right.

Then when you go back on again, when you have left a 2 week gap, can you start back on the final dosage or do you have to start and work up again???

Also has anyone had any side effects from this?????

People have told me if shreds the fat off you, is this all talk????


----------



## big

Lauren said:


> So start on 20mcg tabs first day then keep adding a tablet every day until you have reached the max. Then stay on that amount for the rest of the time (2 week stretch) ???? Is this right.


Yes that's correct.



> Then when you go back on again, when you have left a 2 week gap, can you start back on the final dosage or do you have to start and work up again???


Work up again, but you can pyramid up steeper than the first time. In other words, the first time you might do 20, 20, 40, 40, 60, 60, then 80 for the balance of the 2 weeks. The second time you might do 40, 60, 80 for the balance. But it depends on your tolerance level.



> Also has anyone had any side effects from this?????


Shaking and cramps. Taurine helps a LOT with this though.



> People have told me if shreds the fat off you, is this all talk????


It's mostly talk. It's no miracle cure - it will increase your metabolism by something like 10% and is to some extent anti-catabolic. But as long as your diet is clean, you should enjoy running it.


----------



## NikiE

My mate is taking clens, she is taking 20 a week, 6 one day, 2 another and has been for 4 weeks with weekends off, but doesnt think they are doing anything....but other people i kow think they are great....


----------



## Truewarrior1

6 one day 2 another :S?

i think your mate perhaps is doing it all wrong.

clen isnt a miracle drug, diet and everything else must be down.


----------



## big

NikiE said:


> My mate is taking clens, she is taking 20 a week, 6 one day, 2 another and has been for 4 weeks with weekends off, but doesnt think they are doing anything....but other people i kow think they are great....


That's not a very standard way of running clen. And running it for 4 weeks+ is not a great idea either. Clen does seem to have a rebound effect.


----------



## Lauren

Yeah I have heard that taking it for prolonged periods of time can build collagen tissue up round your heart, causing it to lack in movement therefore not being able to perform aswell in cardio activities.

I would tell her to follow the rules set by people on this forum, as that seems to be a pretty standard issue!


----------



## NikiE

Well i will post her diet and exercise regime and see what you guys think, she is eating well and does a fitness vid everyday.. i dont know how much she weighs..about 12 stone but she is quite short...she has a baby and has put on weight since then...i dont know enough about the clens ,to advise her so any tips would be great guys, dont want her to get ill....


----------



## Truewarrior1

i'm sure we'd all rather she do it safely


----------



## NikiE

Yeah i know, cheers guys, your all so cool!!


----------



## Great White

Lauren

Clare started on a Clen and T3 cycle 8 weeks ago for the leadup to Portsmouth.

She was a size 10 and weighed 9.5 stone

8 weeks later, she is now a size 8 and weighs 9 stone exactally, and looks more toned also.

She ran it @ 40mcgs ED with 25mcgs ED of T3 ED

She has been running it 2 weeks on, 2 weeks off for 8 weeks.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Lauren

what was her training like to get to that???

How much cardio also?

What was her diet like?


----------



## skizxi

im on my 2 weeks off at the, i was taking 40mcg tabs x 4 a day (160mcg). i seen no results, no bf drop and no nothing. i personally think the stuff is crap


----------



## big

skizxi said:


> im on my 2 weeks off at the, i was taking 40mcg tabs x 4 a day (160mcg). i seen no results, no bf drop and no nothing. i personally think the stuff is crap


What was your diet like?


----------



## Truewarrior1

skizxi said:


> im on my 2 weeks off at the, i was taking 40mcg tabs x 4 a day (160mcg). i seen no results, no bf drop and no nothing. i personally think the stuff is crap


hubei clen is the shiznit. look to diet.


----------



## Great White

skizxi said:


> im on my 2 weeks off at the, i was taking 40mcg tabs x 4 a day (160mcg). i seen no results, no bf drop and no nothing. i personally think the stuff is crap


Thats a high dosage to see no results at all?

Id put it down to Diet, Lack of cardio and/or Fake clen.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## rich81

Hi Lauren for a female i would run 40mcg a day (20mcg twice a day morning then lunch) five days on two days off, you need time off so your body doesnt adapt to it, remember its an asthma drug, stack with ECA 25mg eph 3x pro plus 1/2 asprin but do the ECA for 7 days a week, do the clen for up to 10 weeks and the ECA can still be effective for up to 24 weeks. Keep it up.


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne

DO you have to cycle down on clen?


----------



## Lee1436114491

the_gre8t_1ne said:


> DO you have to cycle down on clen?


I did when i used it mate


----------



## player2301

I was only taking one tab a day and i got the shakes so bad, im 9 stone, but it also gave me headaches and i could feel my heart miss a beat when i was doing something active.


----------



## fits

Paul Govier said:


> Lauren
> 
> Clare started on a Clen and T3 cycle 8 weeks ago for the leadup to Portsmouth.
> 
> She was a size 10 and weighed 9.5 stone
> 
> 8 weeks later, she is now a size 8 and weighs 9 stone exactally, and looks more toned also.
> 
> She ran it @ 40mcgs ED with 25mcgs ED of T3 ED
> 
> She has been running it 2 weeks on, 2 weeks off for 8 weeks.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Paul


 8 weeks and thats all??? why did she not just diet and exercise? surely she could have got the same results without using frugs?

I have used eca and clen with good effect in the past, recently though after abotu 4 days ECA, well, ECY has stopped working so well...or so it seems. the first few days i was gettng very hot n it then i took a break after only 5 days, for abotu 3 or 4 days then started again and noticed nothing!

i used to go up to 8 tabs with clenm but if i was to use it again i would go up to about 5 max i think, after that i get headaches, and after all, if you can get away with using less, then why not.


----------



## Newby

HI,

Similar question to Lauren really. I am totally new to drugs and steroids etc although my husband takes sustanon and deca. I am 5'9 and approx 10st 10. I do watch what i eat but still would love to tone up and lose at least the 10lb.

I have read about clen (start with 20mg and work your way up). You do this for two weeks then have two weeks off????

What is ECD or ED?

Cheers


----------



## BodyBuilding101

big said:


> Yes that's correct.
> 
> Work up again, but you can pyramid up steeper than the first time. In other words, the first time you might do 20, 20, 40, 40, 60, 60, then 80 for the balance of the 2 weeks. The second time you might do 40, 60, 80 for the balance. But it depends on your tolerance level.
> 
> Shaking and cramps. Taurine helps a LOT with this though.
> 
> It's mostly talk. It's no miracle cure - it will increase your metabolism by something like 10% and is to some extent anti-catabolic. But as long as your diet is clean, you should enjoy running it.


How much taurine are you supposed to take? Is it mixed in water or juice?

Whenever i take clen i get real bad cramps....

BB101


----------



## diaita

Newby said:


> HI,
> 
> What is ECD or ED?
> 
> Cheers


ECA=ephadrine caffiene asprin

EOD= every other day

ED= every day

E3D=every 3 days

ECD=?somebody tell me


----------



## thestudbeast

Newby said:


> HI,
> 
> Similar question to Lauren really. I am totally new to drugs and steroids etc although my husband takes sustanon and deca. I am 5'9 and approx 10st 10. I do watch what i eat but still would love to tone up and lose at least the 10lb.
> 
> I have read about clen (start with 20mg and work your way up). You do this for two weeks then have two weeks off????
> 
> What is ECD or ED?
> 
> Cheers


Yes you start off with one 20mcg pill a day and keep adding till the sides become too bad, then back down to the previous dose where all was o.k

A smart move would be to start off with the ECA stack before considering clen, it's much safer.


----------



## helena

you cannot ask for sources please re-read the rules


----------



## chrisj22

Helena,

It's illegal. Nobody will provide you with a website as this is classed as sourcing, which is against board rules - the rules you agreed to about 10 minutes ago.


----------



## diaita

welcome to the board helena,shouldn't be asking for sorces not allowed


----------



## helena

sorry, did not read the rules, will not happen again


----------

